# Δεν πά' να χτυπιέστε...



## nickel (Jul 17, 2008)

Από τη συζήτηση της 15ης Ιουλίου 2008 στη Βουλή για το νομοσχέδιο «Θέματα προσωπικού Υπουργείου Εθνικής Παιδείας και Θρησκευμάτων και άλλες διατάξεις»: 

ΠΡΟΕΔΡΕΥΩΝ (Φίλιππος Πετσάλνικος): Ο κοινοβουλευτικός εκπρόσωπος του ΛΑ.Ο.Σ. κ. Κυριάκος Βελόπουλος έχει το λόγο.
ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ ΒΕΛΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ: Κύριε Παναγιωτόπουλε, ήθελα να σας χειροκροτήσω και εγώ, πιστέψτε με. Ο λόγος σας ήταν εκπληκτικός. Αφού μπερδεύτηκα, νόμιζα ότι μιλούσε εκπρόσωπος του ΛΑ.Ο.Σ.
ΠΑΝΟΣ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ: Μήπως είστε εσείς Νεοδημοκράτης δεν ξέρω.
ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ ΒΕΛΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ: Όχι, εμείς είμαστε δεξιοί. Εσείς είστε κεντροδεξιοί. Αλλά θα σας πω και το εξής, για να ξεκαθαρίσουμε τα πράγματα, γιατί η μνήμη σας είναι πλημμελής. Κατηγορείτε το ΠΑ.ΣΟ.Κ. για τις επιλογές στο χώρο της παιδείας από το 1981 και μετά. Θα σας υπενθυμίσω κάτι για τη γλώσσα, κύριε Παναγιωτόπουλε.
*Το 1978 επί Ράλλη σε ένα βράδυ επιβάλατε φασιστικά, αν θέλετε, στις 12.30' το βράδυ, το μονοτονικό. Από εκεί ξεκίνησε το έγκλημα της γλώσσας.*
ΠΑΝΟΣ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ: Λάθος μας. Το λέω εγώ.
ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ ΒΕΛΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ: Χαίρομαι που το παραδέχεστε. Είναι μεγάλη τιμή σε έναν πολιτικό άνδρα να παραδέχεται τα λάθη.
ΠΑΝΟΣ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ: Ήταν επιπόλαιη γλωσσική μεταρρύθμιση του ’80 και την πλήρωσε ο ελληνικός λαός.
ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ ΒΕΛΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ: Θα σας πω και το εξής. Εκείνο το βράδυ έγινε και η μείωση της διδασκαλίας των αρχαίων ελληνικών. Η λεξιπενία, αν θέλετε…
ΠΑΝΟΣ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ: Και το λέω με πλήρη γνώση της ευθύνης.
ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ ΒΕΛΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ: Χαίρομαι γι’ αυτό. 


Σχολιάζει ο Μιχάλης Καλαμαράς:
...Και οι δύο όμως δεν έχουν ιδέα ούτε πότε περιορίστηκαν τα αρχαία από το πρωτότυπο μόνο στο Λύκειο (1976 - ΝΔ) ούτε πότε ψηφίστηκε το μονοτονικό (1982 - ΠΑΣΟΚ), ενώ μάλιστα ο Παναγιωτόπουλος παραδέχεται ότι ήταν λάθος της ΝΔ να το καθιερώσει! Ούτε και σηκώνεται βέβαια κανείς να τους το επισημάνει. Μερικές αποδείξεις για τη βαθιά ενασχόληση των κ. κ. Βελόπουλου και Παναγιωτόπουλου με τα γλωσσικά ζητήματα, για τα οποία θέλουν να μας χαράξουν και πολιτική.


Σχολιάζω εγώ: Ποιος θα τους μιλήσει για τον αγγλικό ιδιωματισμό *flogging a dead horse*; Στα ελληνικά: δεν πά' να χτυπιέστε... (Τουλάχιστον εμένα έτσι μου βγήκε.)

(Υπάρχει και το παράδειγμα στο Σχολικό: δεν πά' να πνιγεί.)


----------



## crystal (Jul 17, 2008)

Οι πρώτες προτάσεις (εκεί, μέχρι το ''κεντροδεξιοί'') αποτελούν έξοχα δείγματα σουρεαλισμού. Τέτοια λένε όλη μέρα στη Βουλή; Αμ, γι αυτό δεν πατάει κανείς κι όσους πατάνε τους βλέπουμε μισοκοιμισμένους στα πλάνα της Ελληνοφρένειας...
Το γεγονός ότι, ενώ έχουν πάρει φωτιά τα μπατζάκια μας (στην κυριολεξία), η κυβέρνηση απολογείται για μια σωστή ρύθμιση που εφαρμόστηκε πριν από τριάντα χρόνια, το αφήνω ασχολίαστο. Και φόνος να 'τανε, θα είχε παραγραφεί!


----------



## nickel (Jul 17, 2008)

Περισσότερα για το θέμα (μα με τι ασχολούμαστε...):

http://anorthografies.blogspot.com/2008/07/blog-post.html
http://www.sarantakos.com/language/belop.html


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 17, 2008)

crystal said:


> Το γεγονός ότι, ενώ έχουν πάρει φωτιά τα μπατζάκια μας (στην κυριολεξία), η κυβέρνηση απολογείται για μια *σωστή ρύθμιση *που εφαρμόστηκε πριν από τριάντα χρόνια, το αφήνω ασχολίαστο.



Δεν ξέρω αν το έχετε ακούσει, αλλά υπάρχει κίνηση για την επαναφορά του πολυτονικού.

Τώρα, για το αν η ρύθμιση αυτή ήταν σωστή ή όχι... αυτό είναι θέμα φωτιά που την τελευταία φορά που το συζητήσαμε, άκρη δεν βγάλαμε (και ούτε και πρόκειται). Πάντως, υπάρχει μερίδα κόσμου που δεν έχει δεχτεί το μονοτονικό. 

Πάντως, ο ανωτέρω διάλογος είναι πραγματικό αριστούργημα. Λέω να τον τυπώσω και να τον κολλήσω στον τοίχο του γραφείου μου, δίπλα στον Αρκά. 

Με άλλα λόγια: *Ελληνικό Κοινοβούλιο - Αρκάς = 1-0*


----------



## Palavra (Jul 17, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Πάντως, υπάρχει μερίδα κόσμου που δεν έχει δεχτεί το μονοτονικό.



Αυτό είναι αλήθεια, το ανησυχητικό όμως είναι ότι η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία της εν λόγω μερίδας δεν έχει δεχτεί τους μετανάστες, την παρουσία των γυναικών στην αγορά εργασίας, την ανεξιθρησκεία, την πολυπολιτισμικότητα και άλλα τέτοια. Επίσης ανησυχητικό είναι ότι μεγάλο ποσοστό της εν λόγω μερίδας χειρίζεται, κατά τη γνώμη μου πάντα, την ελληνική γλώσσα από μέτρια ως άθλια.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 17, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Επίσης ανησυχητικό είναι ότι μεγάλο ποσοστό της εν λόγω μερίδας χειρίζεται, κατά τη γνώμη μου πάντα, την ελληνική γλώσσα από μέτρια ως άθλια.



Διαφωνώ *κατηγορηματικά* (ή μήπως έπρεπε να πω κάθετα; ) Κατ' αρχήν, δεν θεωρώ, ότι το να θες το πολυτονικό σε κάνει απαραιτήτως συντηρητικό ή φασίστα, όπως δεν δέχομαι ότι και "οι μονοτονικοί" είναι σώνει και καλά προοδευτικοί. Δεν υπάρχουν τέτοιου είδους στεγανά, κατ' εμέ τουλάχιστον. 

Τώρα, όσον αφορά το άλλο, οι "πολυτονικοί" που ξέρω εγώ, τα Ελληνικά τα παίζουν στα δάχτυλα...


----------



## danae (Jul 18, 2008)

Με δισταγμό ομολογώ ότι κι εγώ είμαι φίλη του πολυτονικού για διάφορους λόγους, παρότι πριν καθιερωθεί (όταν ήμουν γύρω στα 12) ήμουν υπέρ του μονοτονικού αλλά και της απλοποίησης της ορθογραφίας.

Ωστόσο αναγνωρίζω ότι πολλοί από τους υπέρμαχους του πολυτονικού είναι πράγματι "Δαυλίτες", όπως ειπώθηκε με άλλα λόγια. Όχι όλοι όμως. Και αισθάνομαι ότι αδικούμαι όταν κατατάσσομαι σε αυτούς απλώς και μόνο επειδή προτιμώ το πολυτονικό.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 18, 2008)

Παιδιά, δεν είπα ότι είναι όλοι Δαυλίτες. Έπρεπε να είχα προσθέσει «η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των όσων γνωρίζω προσωπικά» για να μην παρεξηγούμαι.

Επίσης, Ambrose, εξέφρασα την προσωπική μου γνώμη από προσωπικές συζητήσεις. Όταν λέω άθλια, δεν εννοώ ότι χειρίζεται άθλια τη γραμματική, τη σύνταξη κ.τλ. Εννοώ ότι οι περσσότεροι, που γνωρίζω εγώ, δεν είναι σε θέση να εκφράσουν με σωστό και στρωτό λόγο μία σκέψη χωρίς να τη στολίζουν με αφόρητα βαρετές και ανούσιες περικολάδες. Αυτό έχει το πρόβλημα να εμποδίζει τη μεταφορά του μηνύματος. Και πάλι, disclaimer, disclaimer: αναφέρομαι σε ανθρώπους (πολλούς) με τους οποίους έχω κάνει συζητήσεις.


----------



## Count Baltar (Jul 18, 2008)

Οκ, θα φέρουν πίσω το πολυτονικό, και μετά θα αρχίσουμε να ζητάμε πάλι πίσω το μονοτονικό. Παράλληλα θα συζητάμε για τα ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμια. Έτσι, θα φτάσουμε στο σωτήριο έτος 4923 μ.Χ., θα έχουν ξανακατεβεί οι Ελ και θα έχουν εκδιώξει τα νεφελίμ και όλοι θα είμαστε ευχαριστημένοι.


----------



## curry (Jul 18, 2008)

Όχι βρε, αφού σε λίγα χρονάκια (κάπου το 2012 νομίζω) έρχεται η συντέλεια του κόσμου. Το είδα στην Δρούζα!


----------



## Palavra (Jul 18, 2008)

Βλέπω ο Λιακό ασκεί ακατανίκητη έλξη στον φιλοπερίεργο καναλοδιαβάτη


----------



## Count Baltar (Jul 18, 2008)

Πραγματικά. Εκεί που κάνεις ζάπινγκ, ακούς ξαφνικά την αγριοφωνάρα και μένεις σέκος. Θυμάστε παλιά που περνούσες απ' την Κάνιγγος και σε άρπαζε ένας απ΄ τον Πανταζώνα, σε κατέβαζε κάτω με το ζόρι και σε γέμιζε "εκπτωτικές κάρτες" για να αγοράσεις πράμα; Κάτι τέτοιο.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 18, 2008)

curry said:


> Όχι βρε, αφού σε λίγα χρονάκια (κάπου το 2012 νομίζω) έρχεται η συντέλεια του κόσμου. Το είδα στην Δρούζα!



Αμ, δεν σας τα είπε καλά η Δρούζα. Το 2012 είναι το τέλος του Χρόνου, όχι το τέλος του κόσμου.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 18, 2008)

Εγώ πάλι κολλάω στη Μοιραράκη. Αυτό το μελωδικό σκαμπανέβασμα της φωνής, αυτό το βλέμμα του ροφού... Κάτι μου κάνει!
@Αμβρόσιο: τι είναι το τέλος του Χρόνου;


----------



## curry (Jul 18, 2008)

Α, δεν ξέρω τι λες εσύ, εγώ ξέρω τι έλεγε ο παπα-τέτοιος στην Δρούζα. Θα επικρατήσει ο Σατανάς και θα έρθει η Δευτέρα Παρουσία και τέρμα, φινίτο, πάπαλα. 
Μετανοείτε!


----------



## Count Baltar (Jul 18, 2008)

curry said:


> Θα επικρατήσει ο Σατανάς και θα έρθει η Δευτέρα Παρουσία και τέρμα, φινίτο, πάπαλα.
> Μετανοείτε!



Ω, ρε να πάρει! Εψές ήταν εδώ ένας περίεργος μουσάτος, μελαχρινός πολύ, γκάγκανο ένα πράμα, με μακρύ πανωφόρι καλοκαιριάτικα και κάτι μπότες ψηλές, και κάπως σαν στραβά ήταν τα πόδια του, και κάπως περίεργα πετούσαν στο πλάι τα μαλλιά του και ακούστε ακούστε:
πούλαγε κουπόνια για έναν σύλλογο που δεν πολυκατάλαβα τι κάνει, μα οργανώνει, λέει, ρέιβ πάρτι σε καναδυό μέρες στο Σούνιο.

Βρε λες;


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 18, 2008)

@Παβλάρα: το τέλος του χρόνου είναι μια μεγάλη και πονεμένη ιστορία. Σου συνιστώ να διαβάσεις Ken Carrey, τα λέει όλα αναλυτικά και πολύ ωραία.


----------



## curry (Jul 18, 2008)

Είδατε; Είδατε; Τέρμα τα δίφραγκα, τέσσερα χρονάκια μάς έμειναν! Δεν λύνεται με τίποτα το γλωσσικό ζήτημα σε τόσο μικρό διάστημα, την πατήσαμε...


----------



## kabuki (Jul 18, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> Ω, ρε να πάρει! Εψές ήταν εδώ ένας περίεργος μουσάτος, μελαχρινός πολύ, γκάγκανο ένα πράμα, με μακρύ πανωφόρι καλοκαιριάτικα και κάτι μπότες ψηλές, και κάπως σαν στραβά ήταν τα πόδια του, και κάπως περίεργα πετούσαν στο πλάι τα μαλλιά του και ακούστε ακούστε:
> πούλαγε κουπόνια για έναν σύλλογο που δεν πολυκατάλαβα τι κάνει, μα οργανώνει, λέει, ρέιβ πάρτι σε καναδυό μέρες στο Σούνιο.
> 
> Βρε λες;



Όχι, βρε! Αυτά ήταν εισιτήρια για τα ΑΤΙΑ!


----------



## Palavra (Jul 18, 2008)

curry said:


> Μετανοείτε!


Μέχρι το 2012; Καλέ, δεν προφταίνω!
Αμβρόσιε, βλέπω οι κακές συναναστροφές εδωμέσα σου κολλήσαν κακές συνήθειες! Μου έμεινε ο Παβλάρας τελικά... 
[Α, ρε, εσύ με το γατί που κάνει μπράτσα, θα ξαναμαζευτούμε, δε θα ξαναμαζευτούμε; Μπουκιά δε θα σε αφήσω να σταυρώσεις!!!!]


----------



## curry (Jul 18, 2008)

Palavra, αφού μετονομάζεσαι σε Pavlaras, άντε σιγά-σιγά να αλλάζεις και αβατάρα. Σου προτείνω Αυλωνίτη σε ρόλο Παυλάρα στο "Λατέρνα Φτώχεια και Φιλότιμο".


----------



## Palavra (Jul 18, 2008)

Αντρουπίς! Αντί να με υποστηρίξεις... Αν είναι να αλλάξω αβατάρα πάντως, θέλω κάτι πιο μπρουτάλ.


----------



## Count Baltar (Jul 18, 2008)

Τον Φέρμα, ίσως;


----------



## curry (Jul 18, 2008)

Τι να σε υποστηρίξω, είναι χαμένο το παιχνίδι πλέον... Ου μπλέξεις! 

Ναι, αλλά τον λένε Παυλάρα!


----------



## Count Baltar (Jul 18, 2008)

curry said:


> Ναι, αλλά τον λένε Παυλάρα!



Έλα, μωρέ, τώρα, εκεί θα κολλήσουμε; Αφού το θέλει πιο μπρουτάλ η κοπέλα. Κι ο Αυλωνίτης μπορεί να είναι Παυλάρας, αλλά είναι και σαν τον Γουίνι δε Που, για αγκαλίτσες. Ρίξε μια αβατάρα Φέρμα, σε πόζα πολύ Καλωσήρθε το δολάριο, να δεις.


----------



## curry (Jul 18, 2008)

Εννοείς κάτι τέτοιο;


----------



## Palavra (Jul 18, 2008)

Φανταστικό! Κατοχυρώθηκε!


----------



## Count Baltar (Jul 18, 2008)

Τέλειο! Τέλειο! Τέλειο! (Τα φτάσαμε τα 10 γράμματα)


----------



## Lexoplast (Jul 18, 2008)

curry said:


> Όχι βρε, αφού σε λίγα χρονάκια (κάπου το 2012 νομίζω) έρχεται η συντέλεια του κόσμου. Το είδα στην Δρούζα!


Και για το 1997 τα ίδια λέγανε κι εγώ δε διάβαζα στο σχολείο, γιατί τι να την κάνεις τόση γνώση αφού δε θα ζεις, και μετά όχι μόνο δεν τελείωσε ο κόσμος, αλλά ήρθαν και οι εξετάσεις και πού να τα μάθεις όλα τελευταία στιγμή, ειδικά αυτή τη βιολογία, αλλά ευτυχώς η συμμαθήτριά μου η Κατερίνα με άφησε να αντιγράψω τον κύκλο του Krebs και ούτε γάτα, ούτε ζημιά. (άσχετο)


----------



## curry (Jul 18, 2008)

Λοιπόν, αυτό το νήμα έχει τεράστια ποικιλία θεμάτων: γλωσσικά, καταστροφολογικά, ελληνικός κινηματογράφος. Πραγματικά, ο τίτλος τού πάει γάντι (αν και μάλλον άλλο πράγμα ήθελε να πει ο ποιητής)!


----------



## Palavra (Jul 18, 2008)

Εντωμεταξύ, έχετε προσέξει ότι όποτε μας χωρίζουν και μας βάζουν στο σωστό νήμα, δε βγάζουμε άχνα;;; Λες και μας εξιτάρει το να καταστρέφουμε θύματα νήματα αμέριμνα και ανυποψίαστα, με εντελώς μα εντελώς άσχετο θέμα.


----------



## curry (Jul 18, 2008)

Μα είναι όπως όταν ήμαστε μικρά, που μας έπαιρνε ο ύπνος οπουδήποτε και οι γονείς μάς πήγαιναν αγκαλιά στο κρεβατάκι μας! 

Έχω ξεφύγει σήμερα αλλά υπάρχει λογική εξήγηση: μόλις βγάλαμε εισιτήρια διακοπών!


----------



## Zazula (Jul 18, 2008)

Όποιος ορίσει τι είναι οφτόπικ στην κατηγορία "Discussing anything under the sun" (ήγουν δωμέσα), κερδίζει οφίτσιο μοδεράτορος με προνομιούχο θέση πάρκινγκ και άλλα φριτζ μπένεφιτζ.


----------



## Count Baltar (Jul 18, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Όποιος ορίσει τι είναι οφτόπικ στην κατηγορία "Discussing anything under the sun" (ήγουν δωμέσα), κερδίζει οφίτσιο μοδεράτορος με προνομιούχο θέση πάρκινγκ και άλλα φριτζ μπένεφιτζ.



Το λεξιλογικό κατεβατό που θα αναρτήσει όπου να 'ναι ο Νίκελ.


----------



## nickel (Jul 18, 2008)

It's officially the silly season. Και δεν πά' να χτυπιέστε... Κανένας μοδεράτορας δεν θα σας κουνήσει αποδώ μέσα.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 18, 2008)

Zazula said:


> ... και άλλα φριτζ μπένεφιτζ.



Τι είναι τα φριτζ μπένεφιτζ;


----------



## Count Baltar (Jul 18, 2008)

Τα μπένεφιτζ του Φριτζ.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 18, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Τι είναι τα φριτζ μπένεφιτζ;


Λεκτικό πορτμαντό, προϊόν άνομης και κατοχικής λεκτικής διασταύρωσης του _Fritz_ "Γερμανός στρατιώτης" και του _fringe benefits_ "παροχές πρόσθετες ή/και σε είδος". Περιλαμβάνει μαστίγια διάφορα, πηλήκιο δερμάτινο τύπου SS και γυαλιστερές ημιενδρομίδες. Το απόλυτο φετίχ για τον wannabe moderator & moderatrix.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 18, 2008)

Περίμενες διακαώς να σε ρωτήσει κάποιος, ε;


----------



## Count Baltar (Jul 18, 2008)

Και γω που νόμιζα, βρε Ζαζ, ότι ήταν παροχές ψυγείου. (ζαμπονάκια, τυράκια, παγωτάκια, μπιρίτσες και άλλα ωραία)


----------



## danae (Jul 20, 2008)

Παυλάρα, τέλειο το άβαταρ! (Τώρα το είδα, δεν μου ήρθαν ειδοποιήσεις...)


----------



## Palavra (Jul 20, 2008)

Κι εσύ, Βρούτα; Μ' άρεσε η ευγενική χορηγία της Κάρι πάντως


----------

